
3 Computer Programs that have changed the world - mirceasoaica
http://www.easycppcodes.com/article/3-computer-programs-that-have-changed-the-world/
======
nudpiedo
I don't want to make a competition or correct the author, but I consider
Wikipedia, Facebook and Google computer programs as well* and they had even
more direct impact on the society rather than databases to organize
information (just as example).

* Programs which are multiuser, distributed and offering a UI offered in the browser.

~~~
wodenokoto
I'd call those things services, since they are a huge collection of programs,
data and to some degree human operation and hardware.

------
notfoss
Haha, when I read the headline, I immediately thought about gcc and apache
httpd.

Got at least one right and one close enough ;)

~~~
agumonkey
Came here thinking about visicalc. Important but quite a smaller impact...

------
aap_
The Linux kernel but not UNIX? gcc but not pcc or dmr's cc? That's a pretty
bad list I'd say.

------
pvaldes
And 'hello world', the program that made the world much more amicable.

~~~
nksonfire
That must be named as world's smallest and most famous code.

------
sabarasaba
Dang, I was thinking about Microsoft Encarta !

------
nksonfire
I came up with DOS. Sad me

